# mixed bag of footage



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Trawler Western Viking SO718 in a gale west of Ireland http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=pHAnrv3QhC8

MTR Sisimiut fishing in bad weather http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=RWbkgIAT9tg

New isle of mull prawn fishing inside the boat wheelhouse 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxm0Q-HppjY

fishing boat shekinah. ins 155 hauling the gear 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=8gvTkR8gcxk

fishing boat we got caught in the 70+ knots winds in the straight 10 km off Port Harty Bay, BC the boats 160 ft. http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=bywaNlqyvTQ


----------

